# Three pregnant does



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

One surprise breeding, one purchased that way and one bred on purpose. We Have a Boer doe who is very pregnant, not sure how she got that way. lol but she may kid any day now. One Toggenburg who is due 3rd week of July and another due this month. Checking ligaments daily as I do not know the date of the Boer goat breeding, must have been through the fence, as she has not been in with the buck in the last 8 months. Today her flanks were very sunk in. whoo hooo we will see. PIcs soon as I figure out how to get them off my phone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay, a kidding thread to follow! All mine have finished up and I am already bored. Good luck with your girls!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Olliebell our commercial Boer goat. You can see her sunk in flanks, she was not like that yesterday. The last picture is Charlotte our newest Toggenburg, she was purchased from the same nice folks we got two other girls from last year. She is due this month, she was not sure of the day. Need to make up a kidding kit for the weekend as I work all weekend. My daughter may get the pleasure of kidding this weekend. Ollibelle seems to be first, but they both still have ligaments.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Olliebell(love her name!) Is so very pretty! Do you know what she is bred too? Her kids are gonna be cute, cute, cute! 

Charlotte looks like she has a nice little udder going on! Maybe they will go at the same time. Just to drive you crazy:lolgoat:


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Olliebell(love her name!) Is so very pretty! Do you know what she is bred too? Her kids are gonna be cute, cute, cute!
> 
> Charlotte looks like she has a nice little udder going on! Maybe they will go at the same time. Just to drive you crazy:lolgoat:


I am thinking my Boer buck, he has bred through the fence twice before at the previous owners. Our fences are much taller, was not thinking he could do that. We will see. I have a few bucks but none have been with her. It will be a total surprise. Could be Boer, Toggenburg or two colors of Nigerian dwarf! I pray it goes easy for her, she is a first time mamma.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

SandyNubians said:


> Yay, a kidding thread to follow! All mine have finished up and I am already bored. Good luck with your girls!


 I was thinking the exact same thing!

Look out, Lisa. You are now being stalked by baby goat junkies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Another surprise Kidding thread...they're the most fun because nobody knows when the mommas gonna go pop !
Pretty does, I love your tog and your boer has an adorable look about her.
Happy kidding and congrats!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Ollibell is sunken in more last night in her flanks, soft gooey tendons, more friendly than normal, ( she may have smelled the animal crackers on my fingers). Stuck my head out the deck doors this morning, though I heard a goat crying. Just normal goat sounds coming from the barn. Will have my second cup of coffee on the deck so I can listen more. I was contemplating having a barn cam installed, anyone have that for their due does?


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Ollibell is sunken in more last night in her flanks, soft gooey tendons, more friendly than normal, ( she may have smelled the animal crackers on my fingers). Stuck my head out the deck doors this morning, though I heard a goat crying. Just normal goat sounds coming from the barn. Will have my second cup of coffee on the deck so I can listen more. I was contemplating having a barn cam installed, anyone have that for their due does?


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Ollibell is sunken in more last night in her flanks, soft gooey tendons, more friendly than normal, ( she may have smelled the animal crackers on my fingers). Stuck my head out the deck doors this morning, though I heard a goat crying. Just normal goat sounds coming from the barn. Will have my second cup of coffee on the deck so I can listen more. I was contemplating having a barn cam installed, anyone have that for their due does? Oh, and the breeder fro Charlotte messaged me yesterday at work and asked if she has kidded yet. I gave her an update and she said she was sure it was the middle of the month. Yahooo. HOpe the both kid the next 3 days, I have them off work then gone for 3 days and my daughter will be the goaty midwife.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Nothing yet. Charlotte may go first, she is sunken in and her teats are starting to point outwards. I need a barn cam that I can look at on my phone. UHG.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Barn cams are the best! One of my favorite investments. I bought 4 homehawk ones for $45 each on sale last year. Good quality video, audio, view on your phone when at and away from home. They come in super handy and save sooo many trips to the barn. 

Come on charlotte! Come on Ollibell! Let's see those beautiful babies!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Barn cams are the best! One of my favorite investments. I bought 4 homehawk ones for $45 each on sale last year. Good quality video, audio, view on your phone when at and away from home. They come in super handy and save sooo many trips to the barn.
> 
> Come on charlotte! Come on Ollibell! Let's see those beautiful babies!


I actually really need a barn cam. Can you give a link to this?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Kidding!! We were all done when Gypsy started showing..Hummm we had her in with three different bucks and she kept coming in heat..Guess she fooled us..she's bagged up and ligs are soft : ) then we are really done! (doh)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I actually really need a barn cam. Can you give a link to this?


https://www.amazon.com/HomeHawk-PANASONIC-Monitoring-Mountable-KX-HNC800B/dp/B01MG9EL4A
I got mine on sale at Costco but even at $58 it's a pretty good deal for what you get. They say indoor only cameras, but mine have been outside (under cover in a barn)since early December absolutely no problems. I even left one outside without cover for a week on motion detection to see what was killing my hens. It has motion detection and sound detection alarms. I love it! Easily could have lost more hens had the alarms not woken me up. Pictures are from the one that was outside. Windy, with a temp of 37°F that night and it wasn't under any cover.
(Sorry, don't mean to hijack your thread, Lisa :hide


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What's the connection @SandyNubians ? WiFi? Good range?


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Barn cams are the best! One of my favorite investments. I bought 4 homehawk ones for $45 each on sale last year. Good quality video, audio, view on your phone when at and away from home. They come in super handy and save sooo many trips to the barn.
> 
> Come on Charlotte! Come on Ollibell! Let's see those beautiful babies!


I am going to research this further, thanks for the advice. PS I drew blood on Ollibelle this morning, I have been fooled before with a doe that I thought was pregnant and turned out she was just fat and in heat. I will know for 100% sure Friday or is she kids before that! LOL I HATE that I can't tell by looking at her. I am a freakin nurse for poops sake. A Labor and Delivery nurse no less. I suck.

Update: Thursday 6/20 I found the answer, well I found an answer. There are too many variables to determine gestational age with that test. So no one has put the money or time into finding out. Being that more people simply want to know qualitatively if the goat is bred and quantitatively is has no bearing. Besides, there are other methods of checking the gestational age. The daily watch continues. And, I don't have good enough wifi at the barn to install a camera, would need to install a booster. I told my DH that she will kid by the time he finds time to install it. Maybe a project for later in the season.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> https://www.amazon.com/HomeHawk-PANASONIC-Monitoring-Mountable-KX-HNC800B/dp/B01MG9EL4A
> I got mine on sale at Costco but even at $58 it's a pretty good deal for what you get. They say indoor only cameras, but mine have been outside (under cover in a barn)since early December absolutely no problems. I even left one outside without cover for a week on motion detection to see what was killing my hens. It has motion detection and sound detection alarms. I love it! Easily could have lost more hens had the alarms not woken me up. Pictures are from the one that was outside. Windy, with a temp of 37°F that night and it wasn't under any cover.
> (Sorry, don't mean to hijack your thread, Lisa :hide


No worries, glad to get such great info on cams, I need to go shopping for one soon.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

It is not wireless. Gotta be connected to an outlet. I know they also had a wireless ones for outdoors. I think it was like $150 for 2 cams. It's a front door cam, but im sure it would work about the same. Mine is in the very front of my barn. So about 150ft away. I'm sure it would probably work at least halfway through the barn, so about 250ft away. Where I had it outdoors it was probably 175ish ft away. It still worked good and I had very little problems (other than wind blowing it down) I will have get one hooked up later tonight and see how far I can get before it disconnects. Will be interesting to see how far it reaches.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What does OllieBelle's udder look like?


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

I'm not impressed by the way they feel. She looks more impressive than she is.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

This is Charlotte! She is a milk goat too though. Lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

If that first pic is ollibee I would for sure say she is bred. Small chance it is false pregnancy but doubt it. Charlottes udder look so good! She looks ready to pop any second!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> If that first pic is ollibee I would for sure say she is bred. Small chance it is false pregnancy but doubt it. Charlottes udder look so good! She looks ready to pop any second!


Yes, the first one is Olliebell, the red Boer doe. It looks impressive but when you feel it, it almost feels like it's her abdomen pushing out and just making it look big. UGH, I am so confused. I keep thinking I feel kicking when I lay my hand on her right side, then I feel nothing the next day. Her ligaments are loose but can't get my fingers around her tail head by no means. I drew blood on her and hopefully it does not take a slow boat to the lab. I would like to know Friday, the only run blood preg test on Tues and Thur. I mailed it Monday morning but it has to go North, then South to its destination. I will post more when I know. Love the bag on Charlotte for sure!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

The wait is over! Sorry, this has taken me so long to post, with work and an out of town 30 year HS reunion, I am just getting back to my desk. Charlotte did great, she kidded all on her own and is taking amazing care of her two boys. I drew blood on Ollibell and she is definitely
preggers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my, aren't they just adorable!  Congrats!

Hooray! Come on ollibell, its your turn now!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

SOOOOO cute!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Both of Charolettes boys are doing really well. I will take some pics of Olliebell today, her sides are super sunk in and it seems her ligs are very loose. Not much of an impressive bag though, but she is a first-time freshener too.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Here are some pics of Olliebell yesterday. She is looking low still, her bag looks bigger from the back, but notice how it looks like it is just part of her big belly from the side? I can feel her ligaments but they are very soft, there is a spot where they are not as soft, but I am not pinching hard to get most of the way around her tail bone. Will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Nothin yet! This doe is going to give me an ulcer. I know the second I relax, she will kid.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Lisa Storksen said:


> I am thinking my Boer buck, he has bred through the fence twice before at the previous owners. Our fences are much taller, was not thinking he could do that. We will see. I have a few bucks but none have been with her. It will be a total surprise. Could be Boer, Toggenburg or two colors of Nigerian dwarf! I pray it goes easy for her, she is a first time mamma.


I have a question as our buck also shares a fenceline currently with our does. What kind of fence do you have separating them? I do get a little nervous when I hear of these breedings because I imagine it could happen to us. I tried to tell hubby but he thinks I'm being weird because he can't wrap his mind around how that would be physically possible.

Also, love the goat pics! You've got some nice looking mamas!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

And I just read the rest of the thred and realized your Togg kidded!!! What a cutie! Can't wait to hear Olliebell updates


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Shheeesh olliebell. Thought for sure this would be baby pics! She can't be pregnant forever!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Mystery solved!! Squiggy our one year old Toggenburg is the Daddy!! One doeling, one buckling.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable! Congratualtions!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute, cute, cute! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! They're so cute! Congratulations


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Louise had her baby, she was due Thursday but had a doling Monday morning. Sadly I have to test her mamma for CAE, I had a new doe, Charlotte, test pos for CAE and suspect fo CL when her biosecurity came back. I bought both from the same farm. Also, Louise has a bit of a hard utter. That is what gave me the idea Charlotte could be pos. I was hoping not but she is. This doeling is beautiful, I hope they are both okay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute little doeling, congratulations!
Unfortunately, nursing is how CAE gets passed along.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable little doeling! Did the farm you got your goats from vaccinate for CL. That can cause suspect results. I hope Louise comes up clean for you. Congratulations on the sweet baby.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the birth of the precious kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a beautiful doeling. Hope those testresults come back negative!!!!


----------

